# Blauparts Update: New 09G VAS 6262/2 ATF Fill Transfer Tool incl. in VW Beetle Transmission Fluid Filter Kits



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

*BLAU VW Beetle (5 Cylinder Engine) ATF Filter Change Kit for 09G 6 Speed Tiptronic Transmissions Now Includes Transmission Fluid Fill Adapter Tool Kit*

An easier solution for servicing your VW Beetle 09G transmission, we now include a 09G transmission fluid fill adapter transfer tool kit in each of our Beetle 09G Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Kits. This cost-effective tool can be used in place of Audi VW special tool VAS 6262/2. The tool connects to Ravenol T-IV ATF fluid bottles and then to the transmission allowing the transfer of ATF fluid to the transmission by gravity fill as specified by the factory.

The Ravenol German ATF in our kit meets Vw fluid specifications for 09G, 09M series transverse mounted 6 speed tiptronic transmissions and 09D inline mounted 6 speed tiptonic transmissions. Meets Vw automatic transmission fluid OE part number G 055 025 A2.

*BLAU VW Beetle 09G Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Kit Applications (5 Cylinder Engine):*

2006-2010 Beetle w/ 2.5L 5 Cylinder 20 Valve Non-Turbocharged Engine and 6 speed Tiptronic Transmission
2006-2010 Beetle Cabriolet w/ 2.5L 5 Cylinder 20 Valve Non-Turbocharged Engine and 6 speed Tiptronic Transmission


We hope the incorporation of this 09G transmission fluid fill tool will allow for an easier service of your Beetle transmission. Feel free to contact us with any other questions on our Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Kits, ask us here.

More information regarding why changing your VW ATF is important.

Blauparts, 1st the World Over® in VW ATF Filter Change Kit Concepts! Using our hands-on experience in our own service shop, we created and started selling ATF service kits back in the late 1990s for the old VW 3 and 4 speed transmissions. We include all needed components made by official OEM manufacturers of the highest quality.












*Blauparts' Popular Repair Kits*
BLAU Shock & Struts Replacement Kits
BLAU Brake Rotor & Pad Kits
BLAU ATF Filter Change Kits
BLAU Timing Belt Replacement Kits
BLAU Valve Cover & Cam Chain Tensioner Gasket Kits
BLAU Ocap Complete Control Arm Kits
Ravenol of Germany Oils & Fluids










*Website:*
www.blauparts.com
Free shipping offers on select items and via FedEx Ground to 48 US contiguous states on most orders over $75. Subject to change without notice.


----------

